# Suche gut klingende soundkarte mit Cinch-UND Koaxialausgang



## Olly07 (8. April 2010)

Hallo Forum,

der Kampf um die Zusammenstellung meines neuen PCs geht in die letzte Runde. Leider ist mein "letztes Mal" bereits 2000 gewesen, sodaß ich technisch eher nicht mehr besonders aktuell informiert bin.

Daher meine Frage an Euch:

Kennt Ihr eine gut klingende Soundkarte, die sowohl über einen Koaxialausgang als auch über einen Cinchausgang verfügt? Sie muß aber unbedingt an BEIDEN Ausgängen GLEICHZEITIG das volle Signal ausgeben können!

Ich brauche den Koaxialausgang für den Eingang des Stereoverstärkers, den Cinchausgang für den Subwoofer.

Gibt es sowas? Und welche macht den besten Sound für Stereo und Spiele?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (8. April 2010)

ja gibts wäre aber sehr teuer, schließ doch den sub einfach an deinen stereo amp an ?


----------



## Olly07 (8. April 2010)

Würd ich auch gern aber wie? Der Stereoamp hat keinen Ausgang ausser den beiden Lautsrepcheranschlüssen, und der Sub hat keine Hochpegeleingänge. 

Ich hab nun alle möglichen Karten durch, aber alle haben nur einen optischen Ausgang und manchmal noch einen Koax, aber Cinch hat keine. 

Wieso ist das denn so selten? Vielen schliessen heute doch ihre 5.1-Sets an so eine Karte an...


----------



## Gast12348 (8. April 2010)

Wetten der Amp hat nen ausgang  Missbrauch einfach dazu die Tape Rec ausgänge, oder falls vorhanden den Minidisc rec ausgang. Das sollte in der regel jeder Stereo verstärker besitzen.


----------



## Olly07 (8. April 2010)

Nö leider wohl nicht, es sei denn ich hab was übersehen...Schau mal hier, leider wohl nur Eingänge am Start.

Ich glaube die ASUS-Karten haben teilweise beides. Die Essence STX hat Cinch- und vielleicht auch noch Koax. Leider finde ich nirgendwo eine ausführliche Beschreibung auf Deutsch, nichtmal auf deren HP grmblll..


----------



## derseppl (8. April 2010)

Also meine Xonar Essence ST (und damit auch die STX) hat sowohl Chinch als auch Coax/Toslink...


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (8. April 2010)

derseppl schrieb:


> Also meine Xonar Essence ST (und damit auch die STX) hat sowohl Chinch als auch Coax/Toslink...



soweit ich weiß kann man aber immer nur 1 anschluss nutzen


----------



## Olly07 (8. April 2010)

Guuuuuuut haben will !!!!!

Ich könnte also:

Den Cinchausgang der Asus mit dem Cincheingang des kleinen Edifier Verstärkers verbinden - denn ich denke der Sound wird so besser sein weil die Karte die Signale wandeln muß. ODER?!

Wie aber bekomme ich dann gleichzeitig den Ton in die beiden Cincheingänge des Subwoofers? Gibt es Adapter von Koax auf Kinch, oder ist es klanglich besser gleich einen Y-Adapter für die Cinchleitungen zu verwenden?

Und: Die Asus hat wohl im Stereobereich den besten Sound. Wie aber siehts mit Spielen aus, die auch top klingen sollen?

Und: Wie bekomme ich bei Bedarf den Kopfhörer dazwischen? Die Karte hat ja glaube ich auch dafür einen 6,3mm Ausgang, aber es ist natürlich echt mühsam immer nach hinten unter den Tisch kriechen zu müssen.

Masterfrage:

Ich habe mir das Silverstone Kublai 01 - Gehäuse ausgesucht, welches auf der Front einen gut erreichbaren KH-Anschluß hat. Ist da irgendwo eine Verbindung zur Soundkarte, und klingt der auch genauso gut wie der Direktanschluß auf der Karte?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (8. April 2010)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Ich könnte also:
> 
> Den Cinchausgang der Asus mit dem Cincheingang des kleinen Edifier Verstärkers verbinden - denn ich denke der Sound wird so besser sein weil die Karte die Signale wandeln muß. ODER?!



richtig dann ist das analog und die karte wandelt das signal um, aber da brauchst du nicht die teure STX da reicht auch die kleine D1




> Wie aber bekomme ich dann gleichzeitig den Ton in die beiden Cincheingänge des Subwoofers? Gibt es Adapter von Koax auf Kinch, oder ist es klanglich besser gleich einen Y-Adapter für die Cinchleitungen zu verwenden?


indem du den Subwoofer an den kleinen verstärker verbindest anders nicht, 



> Und: Wie bekomme ich bei Bedarf den Kopfhörer dazwischen? Die Karte hat ja glaube ich auch dafür einen 6,3mm Ausgang, aber es ist natürlich echt mühsam immer nach hinten unter den Tisch kriechen zu müssen.


geht per adapter



> Ich habe mir das Silverstone Kublai 01 - Gehäuse ausgesucht, welches auf der Front einen gut erreichbaren KH-Anschluß hat. Ist da irgendwo eine Verbindung zur Soundkarte, und klingt der auch genauso gut wie der Direktanschluß auf der Karte?


wenn du den anschluss vorne mit deiner soundkarte verbindest dann klingt das genauso


----------



## Olly07 (8. April 2010)

Wie gesagt hat der Stereoverstärker keinerlei Ausgänge, ich kann ihn also nicht mit dem Sub verbinden. Oder ich müsste den nächst grösseren XTZ-Sub kaufen, der ist aber bereits über 300,-€ teuer und wiegt muntere 26 KG. Auf dem Schreibtisch dann eher sinnlos so einen Trümmer einzusetzen...

So bliebe also wohl doch nur die Lösung per Y-Cinchadapter, oder eben klassisch mit dem 3,5mm Klinkenausgang der Karte via Cinchadapter an den Sub.

So kann ich aber den Sub nicht gleichzeitig mit dem Stereoverstärker steuern. Das bin ich von meinem bisherigen Logitech Z4-System so gewohnt, trotz dickem Lautstärkesteller mußte man den Sub immer noch extra einregeln.

Oder eben die Signale am PC steuern, dann geht doch wieder beides zusammen. Schade um die schönen Drehregler am Edifier Verstärker...


----------



## Olly07 (8. April 2010)

Letzte Variante:

Die Asus Xonar STX per Cinch direkt in den Stereoverstärker.

Gleichzeitig per diesem Adapter hier vom 6,3mm Kopfhörerausgang in die Cinchbuchsen des Sub. So müsste es gehen.

Gretchenfrage:

Liefert die Asus an allen Ausgängen gleichzeitig den vollwertigen Ton an?


----------



## Gast12348 (8. April 2010)

Funktioniert nicht, erstens ist der Kopfhörer ausgang für ganz andere impendanzen gedacht und liefert auch nicht so ein Signal wie es der Line in braucht, gutes klangergebniss wirst dadurch nicht haben. Zweite sache, ich bezweifel stark das der Kopfhörer ausgang Paralel zum Aux läuft. 

Geh einfach per Cinch raus, nimm nen Y Kabel und geh einmal in den Sub und einmal in den "amp"


----------



## Olly07 (8. April 2010)

Oha, wieder was gelernt! Dann also doch besser die Y-Cinchadapter. Wollte mir ersparen das Singal für den Stereoverstärker zu "verdünnen", aber wird hoffentlich nicht so viel ausmachen.

Ich hatte nur gedacht weil man doch sonst bei Onboardsoundlösungen immer diesen 3,5mm Anschluss für den KH nimmt, und damit in einen Sub von PC-speakern geht.

So mache ich es gerade noch mit dem notebook, vom KH-Ausgang in den Sub vom Logitech Z4.

Aber Du hast recht, vermutlich wird die Karte die anderen Ausgänge abschalten wenn ich den 6,3mm Klinken-KH-Ausgang nutze. Somit wär das dann sowieso erledigt.


----------



## Gast12348 (8. April 2010)

Nun die Onboardlösungen sowie auch div Soundkarten z.b die Creative X-FI schalten bei den 3.5mm klinke um zwischen Line Out, und Headphone out, bei lezteren hängt dann nen verstärker dazwischen. So macht es dein Laptop höchstwarscheinlich auch. 
Da bei den Asus karten die 6.5er klinke allerdings nur für Kopfhörer gedacht sind, wirst du den verstärker bei den Soundkarten nicht umgehen können.


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2010)

Also, Du kannst natürlich trotzdem den Kopfhörerausgang versuchen, das schadet ja nix. Qualitativ schlechter sollte der an sich auch nicht sein, vor allem, weil es ja "nur" um den Bass geht. Und auch falls der Sound aus der Kopfhörerbuchse vlt. rel. leise rauskommt: das kannst Du ja am Sub ausgleichen. 

Sofern der normale LineOut nicht ausgeht, sobald man den Kopfhörerout benutzt... 

Andere möglichkeit wäre es, dass du y-kabel verwendest und das Signal splittest, einen Teil zum sub und einen zum Verstärker. Dabei wird das Gesamtsignal halt evlt. leiser.


aber mal ne ganz andere Frage: trennt Dein separater Sub denn überhaupt die Frequenzen vorher? Der beköme ja dann als Signal alle Fequenzen, aber wenn die dann intern vorher nicht trennt und sich nur den Bassbereich nimmt, dann könnte sich das ziemlich schräg anhören... ^^


----------



## Blutstoff (8. April 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, Du kannst natürlich trotzdem den Kopfhörerausgang versuchen, das schadet ja nix. Qualitativ schlechter sollte der an sich auch nicht sein, vor allem, weil es ja "nur" um den Bass geht. Und auch falls der Sound aus der Kopfhörerbuchse vlt. rel. leise rauskommt: das kannst Du ja am Sub ausgleichen.


 
Bei Asuskarten funktioniert das nicht, so wie du es beschreibst. Ich weiß jedoch nicht, wie das bei den anderen Herstellern aussieht.


----------



## Olly07 (8. April 2010)

Der Sub hat die üblichen Phasenregler und 50-250Hz Trennfrequenzregler. Nicht üppig aber für den gaming-Bereich sollte es reichen. Der Sub hat sonst nur wenig Spielereien, ist aber bestens verarbeitet, ultrastabil und hat vor allem sehr gute Bauteile. Und für das bisschen BummBumm bei Call of Duty & Co. müsste es reichen.

Damit könnte man den Sub vielleicht bei 100 oder 80 Hz beschränken, denn die Lautsprecher beim Edifier 2000 sind schon doch ordentlich gross.

Vielleicht gehen die beide auch gut bis 80Hz herunter ohne zu scheppern.

Oder hab ich da was Grundsätzliches übersehen?


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Bei Asuskarten funktioniert das nicht, so wie du es beschreibst. Ich weiß jedoch nicht, wie das bei den anderen Herstellern aussieht.


Was genau funktioniert nicht, und wie macht sich das bemerkbar? Geht der LineOut aus, wenn man Kopfhörerout benutzt, oder wie?


@Olly07: JEDER sub reicht völlig aus für "bumm bumm" bei COD - selbst meine 2.0Boxen haben bei CoD so viel "bummbumm", dass ich die im Vergleich zum Musikhören runterdrehen muss, weiß grad CoD eh schon die Sound völlig übertrieben bereitstellt 

aber wegen des subs: probier es halt einfach aus, ab welcher Frequenz es o.k ist. Die edifier: die sind ja als "fertige Lösung" gedacht, das heißt die haben selber ja schon ordentlich Bass, deren Größe reicht ja auch für einiges aus - die haben ja nicht nur nen Sound wie die kleinen boxen eines 2.1-Systems, bei denen Du deren sub wegläßt. Wenn Du dann nen extra Sub benutzt, verstärkst Du den Bass halt nur noch mehr und bringst den ggf. fehlenden sehr tiefen Bass mit rein, den halt erst ein Sub bringen kann. Du bringst also "nur" noch so richtigen Wumms rein.


----------



## Olly07 (8. April 2010)

Ja werd ich wohl dann müssen. Ich würde auch gern ganz auf den Sub verzichten, weil der mir auf dem Tisch nur viel Platz wegnimmt und ich auf übermäßiges Gedröhne auch gern verzichten kann.

Ich hab mit Subwoofern auch bislang keine besonders guten Erfahrungen. Wie gesagt hatte ich bis vor kurzem das Z4 von Logitech, grausames Gewummere.

Im Hifibereich hatte ich zu meinen B&W Nautilus 802 mal testhalber einen dieser grösseren Canton Subs benutzt. Ergebnis: Ohne Subwoofer gings deutlich tiefer und sauberer.

Naja morgen soll das Edifier endlich da sein, ist ja recht schwer zu bekommen. Ich hab den Sub vom Z4-Set noch hier und schalte ihn mal testweise dazu.

Vielleicht gehts wirklich ohne, die kleinen Edifier sind schon ordentlich üppig gebaut.


----------



## Blutstoff (8. April 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Geht der LineOut aus, wenn man Kopfhörerout benutzt, oder wie?


 
Ja, ganz genau.


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2010)

Du hast die Edifier noch gar nicht? D.h. Du weißt noch nicht mal, wie die edifier klingen, und bist an sich eh keiner, der nen besonders starken bass "braucht" ? Warum machst Du Dir dann solche sorgen und suchst schon ne "passende" karte? Teste die edifier doch erstmal, vlt. haben die für dich schon mehr als genug Bass.

"Früher" hatte man ja eh nie nen Sub, und oft nur Regalboxen in der Größe wie eine Box aus 4 DinA4 Blättern - und da hat(te) man natürlich trotzdem nen guten Bass. Man hat(te) halt nur keinen "den Raum zittern lassenden" Bass, aber wenn ich meine kleinen Regalboxen an meiner Stereoanlage hab und halbwegs laut Musik höre, dann da noch was Bass dazudrehe, dann hör ich den Bass sogar noch, wenn ich zum Briefkasten gehe (und ich wohne auf der RÜCKseite eines Hauses mit 15 Wohnungen  )

Ich mag allerdings eh nicht zu viel Bass, meine 100€-2.0 Boxen am PC zB haben für mich nen viel besseren Klang als gleichteure 2.1-Boxen - die haben nämlich wiederum Schwächen bei den Mitten, wiel die Boxen sehr klein sind, und der Sub ist bei einer rein klanglich noch erträglichen Einstellung auch nicht stärker als der bass, den meine 2.0-Boxen bringen. vlt bringt der Sub etwas mehr NOCH tiefere Frequenzen, aber das is mir egal, da sind die Mitten viel wichtiger.


btw: nen sub stellt man nicht auf den Schreibtisch - Bass ortet das Ohr nämlich eh nicht bzw. nur sehr schlecht. Nen Sub kannst Du also unter den Tisch oder auch in irgendeine Ecke im Zimmer - der sollte nur nicht zu sehr zugestellt sein.


----------



## ThePlayer (9. April 2010)

Das könnte weiterhelfen

-Terratec Terrasoniq TS88 PCI oder
- EMU 1212M PCI

,aber wie Blackrain schon erwähnte, billig wird der Spaß nicht.


----------



## Olly07 (9. April 2010)

Ja wenn ich Deine Worte so lese klingts auch in meinen Ohren eher sinnfrei was ich da vorhabe. Ich wollte eigentlich eine "audiophil" klingende Lösung, um dieses nervige Geschrappel aus den üblichen Soundsystemen endlich ad acta legen zu können. Man wird älter und ist doch eher etwas wählerischer, stimmt wirklich.

Gleichzeitig wollte ich nicht so viel ausgeben, und einen ausgewachsenen Receiver auf dem Tisch wollte ich auch nicht haben. Sonst hätte ich mir gleich zwei gut klingende Stereolautsprecher geholt. 

Da macht das Edifier einen wirklich guten Eindruck: Sehr gut verarbeitet, sehr stabil und massiv. Ich frag mich schon die ganze Zeit warum man das nicht gleich per optionalem Subwoofer anbietet, und wenigstens einen Sub-out in den amp gebaut hat.

Vermutlich reicht der Bass im Nahfeld davor eben doch mehr als aus, obwohl die Testberichte was anderes berichten. Da wollte ich dann gleich mal vorbeugen und nach einer Lösung vorab suchen.

Na mal sehen ich berichte dann. Nur wird eine Soundkarte denke ich wohl doch schon sinnvoll sein oder? Ich hatte gut 10 Jahre lang ein und denselben PC mit einer 35,-€ Soundblaster von Creative. Selbst die klang deutlich besser als der kleine onboardchip in meinem kleinen notebook mit dem ich als Übergangslösung gehört habe.

Ich werd mir also eine Asus Xonar STX dazu nehmen, dann denke ich kann ich das Potenzial der Edifier ausnutzen. Ich hoffe nur das die auch etwas gaming-Sound wie Raumklang etc. bringen kann, damit Spiele auch Spaß machen.

Ich schaue/höre mir darauf sonst nur youtube videos an, von denen manche wirklich ganz gut klingen.


----------



## Olly07 (9. April 2010)

Ja von diesen Studiokarten hab ich gestern schon was gelesen, viele davon sind sogar usb fähig. Nur scheinen die mir doch eher für den soundmixing Bereich gedacht zu sein oder?

Die bringen doch bestimmt keinen gaming surroundsound mit vermute ich mal. Und meine geplante Karte muß eben beides können, Spiele für ein 2.0-System ansprechend aufbereiten und gleichzeitig auch youtube Videos bestmöglich wiedergeben können.


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2010)

Also, Du willst mit Stereo Surround haben, also eine Surroundsimulation nutzen, oder wie? 

Allgemein sind die aktuellen onboardsound viel besser als früher, je nach Boxen merkt man da gar keinen Unterschied mehr zu einer 50€-Soundkarte. 

Die Studiokarten sind halt in der Tat eher zum Musikmachen gedacht. Die sind zwar gut, Du zahlst aber die Features mit, die für Musiker interessant sind, und zudem noch nen Aufschlag dafür, dass es "Spartenprodukte" sind, und für den Support, der sich natürlich auf Kompatibilität zu Musikersoftware spezialisiert. Solche Dine wie Raumklangsimulation usw. sind da nicht vorgesehen, Spielesupport steht da auch an letzter Stelle.


----------



## Blutstoff (9. April 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Allgemein sind die aktuellen onboardsound viel besser als früher, je nach Boxen merkt man da gar keinen Unterschied mehr zu einer 50€-Soundkarte.


 
Die Lautsprecher müssen schon sehr schlecht sein, um den Unterschied nicht deutlich raushören zu können. Selbst Soundkarten von verschiedenen Herstellern unterscheiden sich im Klang hörbar.


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2010)

Blutstoff schrieb:


> Die Lautsprecher müssen schon sehr schlecht sein, um den Unterschied nicht deutlich raushören zu können. Selbst Soundkarten von verschiedenen Herstellern unterscheiden sich im Klang hörbar.


 
naja, ein haufen Leute merken keinen qualitativen (es geht nicht um "Charakter" ) Unterschied zwischen nem modernen onboard und einer ExtraKarte mit Boxen bis zu 100€, von einem "deutlichen" mal ganz zu schweigen. Aber vlt meinst Du ja solche Boxen mit "sehr schlecht"  

Man empfiehlt eine extra-Soundkarte heutzutage ja nicht aus Spaß erst ab einer gewissen Boxenqualität.


Ich höre ehrlich gesagt nicht mal einen Unterschied auf meinen 150€ Monitorboxen onboardkarte vs. Musikproducer-Karte, wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich da keinen Direktvergleich gemacht hab - mit ist aber, als ich den PC neulich mal 2 Tage wegen Umbau gar nicht benutzt und die Soundkarte seitdem ausgebaut hab, kein negativer Unterschied ins Ohr gestochen, als ich den onboardsound benuzte. Werde mal genau hinhören, ob ein Unterschied da ist, wenn ich die Karte wieder einbaue.


----------



## Blutstoff (9. April 2010)

Ich spreche von meinem Teufel CE400 in Verbindung mit einer Xonar D2X und da ist der Unterschied enorm zum Onboardsound. Selbst meine 11 Jahre alte Soundblaster Live konnte die Töne differenzierter wiedergeben. Bestimmte Töne gehen beim Onboardsound gern mal verloren und werden in ihrer einheitlichen Wiedergabe gar nicht wahrgenommen, ganz im Gegenteil zum Bass, der viel zu übertreiben dargestellt wird. 
Dass du bei deinen Monitorlautsprechern keinen Unterschied raushören kannst ist mir mehr als unbegreiflich.




> Man empfiehlt eine extra-Soundkarte heutzutage ja nicht aus Spaß erst ab einer gewissen Boxenqualität.


 
Wer ist man und wo fängt diese besagte Qualität an? Über ein 100€-Soundsystem möchte ich hier nicht reden, da klar sein sollte, dass solche Systeme klanglich sehr eingeschränkt sind.


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2010)

naja, das CE400 ist ja schon - für den PC-Sektor - ganz schon "teuer", die sind schon relativ gut. Für viele, ich behaupte sogar die absolute Mehrzahlt der normalen PC-User/Spieler, sind aber schon 100€ für Stereoboxen sehr sehr viel Geld und auch vergleichsweise "sehr gut", daher relativiert sich Deine Aussage "_Die Lautsprecher müssen schon sehr schlecht sein_" => unter 100€ ist für dich folglich ja eher "schlecht", und dann kommt das ja auch hin: erst so ab 100€ fängt es langsam an, dass sich ne extra-Karte "lohnt"  

Und meine Monitorboxen sind wie gesagt 150€-Boxen (inzwischen sogar schon ab 100€ zu haben), also auch nix dolles - wenn man Hifi gewohnt ist.  Für den PC sind die aber schon sehr ordentlich. Und wie gesagt: ich hab es jetzt nicht direkt verglichen, aber mir ist zumindest nicht aufgefallen, dass mein onboardsound spürbar "schlechter" klingt im Vergleich zu "vorher" mit der guten Sondkarte.

Älterer onboardsound war ja gern mal richtig schlecht, mit Rauschen versetzt und manchmal sogar leicht verzerrt. Aber die aktuelleren Chips sind IMHO auch nicht schlechter als zB vor ca. 5-6 Jahren eine Soundblaster 5.1 war/ist, und die war "damals" eine "gute" karte, mit der man seinen Sound aufwerten konnte. 

Aber mit typischen PC-Boxen für 30-80€, wie sie IMHO die allermeisten haben, wirst Du meiner Meinung nach so gut wie keinen Unterschied zwischen einem modernen onboardsosund und einer extra Karte mehr hören - rein qualitativ. Von Soundfeatures/Effekten/Verbesserungen rede ich da natürlich nicht. Und wenn man zB 80€ für Boxen + 40€ für die Soundkarte ausgeben will, würde ich behaupten: onboard + 120€-Boxen klingen dann besser... das meine ich dann auch mit "so ab 100€ lohnt ne Extrakarte"


----------



## Blutstoff (9. April 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Älterer onboardsound war ja gern mal richtig schlecht, mit Rauschen versetzt und manchmal sogar leicht verzerrt. Aber die aktuelleren Chips sind IMHO auch nicht schlechter als zB vor ca. 5-6 Jahren eine Soundblaster 5.1 war/ist, und die war "damals" eine "gute" karte, mit der man seinen Sound aufwerten konnte.


 
Wie gesagt, meine 11 Jahre alte SB Live klingt besser als der heutige Onboardschrott. Die Chips der Onboardkarten sind nicht schlecht, richtig. In erster Linie ausschlaggebend für den "guten" Ton ist jedoch nicht der Soundprozessor, sondern die verbauten DA-Wandler. Und die sind bei Onbaordlösungen mehr als bescheiden, eben schön billig. Dementsprechend anspruchslos ist dann auch das Gesamtklangergebnis. Das hört man selbst bei Systemen unter 100€ noch raus. Wieviel Sinn in diesem Fall eine Soundkarte macht muss wohl jeder selbst entscheiden. 
Und um wieder auf's Thema zurück zu kommen, viele nutzen Kopfhörer oder Headsets neben Lautsprecher, wie auch ich. Spätestens hier zahlt sich meiner Meinung nach eine gute Soundkarte alle mal aus.


----------



## Olly07 (9. April 2010)

Nun ist die kleine Edifier-Anlage eingetroffen. Wobei ich erstmal nachsehen muß was die ausser den beiden Boxen und dem Verstärker noch an Stahlschrott oder Blei in den Karton gelegt haben. Ich hab ihn allein kaum die Treppe hoch bekommen!

Der Karton sieht ganz typisch nach China aus, ganz andere Pappe als bei uns gewohnt, aufwändig verklebt und mit reichlich Tackerklammern versehen. Und man sieht ihm den weiten Weg durchaus an. 

Ich räum jetzt mal den Spieltisch ab und stell es auf. Leider ist mein neuer PC noch nicht fertig, also werde ich erstmal mit dem onboardsound des notebooks hören müssen. Sollte trotzdem fast besser klingen als mit dem Logitechkrempel.


Ich denke mal es gibt im Bereich bis zu 150,-€ überhaupt nur sehr wenig klangliche Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen 2.1-Anlagen. Die Plastikgehäuse und minderwertigen Treiber können gar nicht besser klingen, und ich würde hier auch keine teure Soundkarte kaufen wollen.

Mal sehen obs mir nun nach 10 Jahren endlich mal "besser" ergeht...Wobei ich auch eine 70-100,-€ teure Soundkarte als ausreichend dafür empfinden würde, nur kenne ich keine die Cinchausgänge hat.

Lt. Testbericht zur STX hier im Forum soll die Asus auch Spiele sehr räumlich wiedergeben können, und die Edifier wiederum sollen auch sehr "räumlich" klingen. Ich hoffe also nur noch das der Bass ohne zusätzlichen Sub dafür ausreicht.


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2010)

Also, Cinchausgänge brauchst du WIRKLICH nicht, nur weil die Boxen auch Cinch haben. Der Unterschied zwischen "sound getrennt links + rechts auf 2x Cinch" vs. "Stereo Buchse" ist echt sehr gering, vor allem wenn es nicht um wirklichen hifi-Bereich geht. Vor allem wäre es sowieso "fatal", wenn Du eine Karte nur wegen Cinch kaufst, die aber nen "schlechteren" Soundchip/ DA-Wandler hat, und eine gleichteure mit "nur" Buchse klingt dann sogar besser... 


wegen "räumlich": meinen die damit jetzt ne Surroundsimulation, oder wie? Ein besonderer Bass ist nicht zwingend nötig für surround oder ein "raumgefühl" - an sich wurde der sub für 5.1 im privatbereich eher aus rein praktischen Gründen "erfunden": ohne sub bräuchte man halt 5 größere Boxen = teurer und platzraubend, oder man hätte 5 kleine Boxen, aber fast keinen Bass. Mit Sub reichen aber sehr kleine "Satelliten" aus, um insgesamt nen brauchbaren Klang bei wenig Platzbedarf zu haben. Dass ein Sub dann heutzutage das Zimmer erbeben lässt, ist eher ein Nebeneffekt, den manch einer halt besonders toll findet. 


@Blutstoff: ja, auf Deinen Boxen mag da zutreffen, dass Du da was merkst - ich sag ja nur, dass die miesten Leute eone extra-karte erst bei "besseren" Boxen merken, und damit meine ich "besser" aus Sicht eines 0815-users, der sich normalerweise ein 60€ 2.1-Set oder ein 150€ 5.1-Set von logitech hinstellt


----------



## Blutstoff (9. April 2010)

Olly07 schrieb:


> Mal sehen obs mir nun nach 10 Jahren endlich mal "besser" ergeht...Wobei ich auch eine 70-100,-€ teure Soundkarte als ausreichend dafür empfinden würde, nur kenne ich keine die Cinchausgänge hat.


 
Kauf dir eine Xonar DX und verbinde sie mit den Boxen per Klinke/Cinch-Adapter. Die DX kostet ca. 50€ und hat einen sehr guten Klang. Eine Karte mit Cinchausgängen brauchst du nicht zwingend.


----------



## Olly07 (9. April 2010)

Mit "räumlich " ist keine echtes Surrounderlebnis gemeint, eher eine in Breite und Tiefe gute Staffelung. Zu mehr bräuchte man dann vielleicht wieder eines dieser DSPs, wie EAX oder wie auch immer das im PC-Bereich heisst. Sowas kann aber eine Asus glaube ich nicht.

Vielleicht sollte ich wirklich nicht ganz so hoch greiffen und besser eine Auzentech X-Fi Forte nehmen. Die hat dann solche echten Surroundmodi.


So nun hab ich das Zeug mal ausgepackt. Ergebnis:

Die spinnen die Chinesen! Einer der Boxen ist bereits grösser als der Z4-Sub, und mindestens genauso schwer. Und das ohne Endstufen und Trafo. Ich denke auch ohne bislang nur einen Ton gehört zu haben: Wenn hier noch ein Sub nötig ist, dann fress ich nen Besen.

Das Klavierlackfinish ist besser als das jeder Canton Vento 820, Verschraubungen, Passungen und LS-Buchsen sind wirklich sehr gut gemacht. Wenn man bedenkt das einer der speaker nur um die 100,-€ kosten dürfte!!!

Nur die Frontblende ist nicht lackiert, sondern durchgefärbter Kunststoff. War sowieso nicht mein Wunsch, dieses abgesetzte Weiß, aber das Ding ist leider verschraubt UND verklebt. Geht daher leider nicht ab zum Umlackieren...

Auf dem Kunststoff ist auch irgendein komischer Film, sieht fast aus wie eine verschmierte und mit Rattermarken versehene Folie. Zum Glück liess sich das mit einer guten Politur herunterpolieren, und nun glänzt es wirklich wie ein weisser Flügel.

Hatte das Ding natürlich schon auseinander, und man hat in der laufenden Serie offensichtlich noch mal nachgebessert. Nun ist eine wirklich seriöse Dämmung verbaut, auch die Weiche ist nun ohne Tadel und wilde Heißkleberorgien.

Der amp ist optisch und haptisch der Hit, aber die Stellregler und Knöpfchen sind dagegen eher billig. Ist zwar auch irgendein Metall, aber die klemmen wie Sau, laufen höchst schwergängig. Da werd ich dann wohl doch nur über das Menü der Soundkarte regulieren wollen.

Naja werd nun mal alles zusammenstecken und mal reinhören. Ich lass das Zeug dann mal bis Sonntag vormittag durchdudeln, dann ist schon eher eine Einschätzung möglich. Speziell die Aufhängungen der Bässe sind steif wie mein Mann seiner.


----------



## Olly07 (9. April 2010)

Aha, so klingt als das youtube-Zeugs wirklich.

Also dafür braucht man so eine Anlage nicht wirklich...klingt G-R-A-U-E-N-H-A-F-T !!!

Liegt vermutlich noch deutlich am soundchip, aber ich fürchte soviel mehr bringt über dieses Medium auch eine Asus Xonar STX nicht mehr.

Ich hätte es nicht geglaubt, aber: Für richtigen Spaß braucht man so eine 2.1-Dröhnkiste, denn die bringt wenigstens einen ordentlichen Druck zustande. Fürs "ehrliche" oder auch "audiophile" Hören ist das total ungeeignet.

Bleiben also nur die Spiele, und da frage ich mich dann natürlich wozu ich für das "BummBumm" unbedingt soviel Geld ausgegen soll.

Schade um die Anlage, aber da sollte dann doch besser ein guter CD-Player dran als das Internet.


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2010)

Wie jetzt? Hast Du nur was von youtube damit getestet? ^^  teste mal mit ner ordentlichen CD oder MP3 bei mind 192kbps.


----------



## Olly07 (9. April 2010)

Ja schon klar, aber ich suche keine zweite Stereoanlage. Ich nutze meine erste schon kaum noch, siehe Bild. Dieses PC-Set sollte nur für BummBumm-Spiele und bisschen youtube sein.

Mann ist das ein Mist....Wirklich toll die kleine Edi, aber die Qualität der Videos ist so schlecht das ich nun aus diesem Grund vermutlich wirklich doch noch einen Sub anschaffen muß. Mir fehlt hier einfach die Wucht eines Subs um den Klangmüll etwas zuzudecken.

Klingt total doof ich weiß, aber wenns doch so keinen Spaß macht...


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2010)

Also, im Grunde sind die wohl einfach "zu gut" ? Du hörst jetzt Dinge, die Du mit den alten Boxen gar nicht hören konntest? Mit dem Bass Höhen+Mitten verdecken, die ein Soundfile mangels Qualität hat, ist ja keine Lösung...


----------

